# Megasquirt V3 on OBDII VR6



## Larry Horowitz (Dec 10, 2002)

Hi,
I have never done a Megasquirt install before. I am hoping for a little help with the wiring. This is what I have so far. Does it look right? The areas with the ???? on it need confirmation. Thank you for taking the time to help...
MS ECU pinout////////// Motrinic ECU
2 VR (-) sensor ////////// 68 (pin 2 of crank sensor)
3 tach////////// ??22?? (inst. cluster)
4 spr2 ////////// ?????
5 spr3////////// ?????
6 spr4////////// ?????
7-11 grounds//////////
19 ground//////////
20 air temp sensor////////// 36(+ air temp sensor)
21 coolant temp////////// 14(pin 1 temp coolant temp sensor)
22 throttle position signal////////// 40 (pin 5 of throttle body)
23 O2 sensor (signal)////////// 20 (pin 4 of O2 harness plug)
24 VR(+) sensor////////// 67 (pin 1 of crank sensor)
25 ignition coil 1,6///////// ??8?? (pin 2 of coil)
26 Throttle position sensor(+)/////////41(pin 4 of throttle body)
27 ignition coil 2,5///////// ??52?? (pin 4 of coil)
28 87 of main relay///////// 23 (+ pcv)
29 ignition coil 3,4///////// ??60?? (pin 3 of coil)
30 idle valve///////// ??53?? (pin 2 of throttle body)
31 ground////////////
32 injectors 1,2,3///////// ??3,24,26?? (injectors 5,1,3)
33 injectors 1,2,3///////// ??3,24,26?? (injectors 5,1,3)
34 injectors 4,5,6///////// ??2,4,25?? (injectors 4,6,2)
35 injectors 4,5,6///////// ??2,4,25?? (injectors 4,6,2)
36 ground/////////// 
37 fuel pump (85 on relay)///////// 6


Thank you,
Larry


----------



## Larry Horowitz (Dec 10, 2002)

Am I asking this the wrong way, or in the wrong place? Should I form it in a different way?

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

you came the the correct place. needavr6 knows more about this. 

I need to find my excel file for my pin out that, paul did.


----------



## Larry Horowitz (Dec 10, 2002)

fourthchirpin 
you came the the correct place. needavr6 knows more about this. 

I need to find my excel file for my pin out that, paul did. 




Do you think he would mind if I asked him directly? Or sent him a link to this thread?

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

need_a_vr6 is his sn on here. heres the megasquirt genius around here. Iam sure his beeper will go off soon at this post


----------



## SirSpectre (Mar 20, 2011)

Do it the mans way and just run an entirely new harness  But yes Paul (need_a_vr6) and Jeff (prof315) are the 2 rockstars here.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Let me see if I can dig up the notes on the OBD1 VR install I did (we cut the 68 pin Motronic connector off the factory harness and pinned it to a DB37). At a glance it looks like there are some things not quite right. 

2 questions though, is this a v3.0 or v3.57 mainboard? and what mods were done to it and what pins on the DB37 do they ( the mods ) go to?


----------



## Larry Horowitz (Dec 10, 2002)

Yesterday 09:33 PMSirSpectre 
Do it the mans way and just run an entirely new harness But yes Paul (need_a_vr6) and Jeff (prof315) are the 2 rockstars here. 

This is for a friend. He already shaved the bay and extended the harness through the front rail. If I can confirm the pin out connections. I can do it either way, use part of his extended harness or run an entire new setup. He was specific on what the final product should look like and we will use that info to decide what way it will be wired in the end. His car his way....

Thanks again.:thumbup:
Larry


----------



## Larry Horowitz (Dec 10, 2002)

This ECU was built by a company called K&P performance. My friend purchased this from someone else. So I do not know how it was set up other than the diagram that came along with it.




















Thanks!
Larry


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

Larry Horowitz said:


> This ECU was built by a company called *K&P performance*. My friend purchased this from someone else. So I do not know how it was set up other than the diagram that came along with it.


LOL


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Almost definitely built for a direct spark 4cyl. What serial number is on the bottom?


----------



## Larry Horowitz (Dec 10, 2002)

need_a_VR6 
Almost definitely built for a direct spark 4cyl. What serial number is on the bottom? 


The schematic shows 6 coil outputs and 6 injectors. What would lead you to say that? The only thing that I could guess that would be a serial # is on the bottom of the box. It is K&P 2011073. Also on the underside of the upper cover it shows K&P 2011092. 

Thanks for the help! 

Larry


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I must have post modded for 3 bips, as I dont do it that way generally. 

I will try and post up stock ecu pin numbers and some ecu details this weekend.


----------



## Larry Horowitz (Dec 10, 2002)

need_a_VR6 
I must have post modded for 3 bips, as I dont do it that way generally. 

I will try and post up stock ecu pin numbers and some ecu details this weekend. 


Holy crap, I am stupid. I just put the names together.....:facepalm: 

Thank you VERY much, 
Larry


----------



## Larry Horowitz (Dec 10, 2002)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I must have post modded for 3 bips, as I dont do it that way generally.
> 
> I will try and post up stock ecu pin numbers and some ecu details this weekend.


 
I am sure you are very busy. Were you able to look back and find anything? 

Thank you, 
Larry


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

I bought the assembled ecu from Paul back in early 11.
The car is now in Larry's hands and he is finishing it for me. 
Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Larry Horowitz (Dec 10, 2002)

Hi again here is a revamped list. Again any help would be great! Thanks. 

DB37 pins...........................................OBD2 T68 
2) VR sensor (-)...................................68 
3) tach................................................22 
7-11) grounds 
19)grounds.........................................TPS,IAT,CLT (t42/26) 
20)air temp signal................................36 
21)coolant temp signal (+)....................14 
22)throttle position signal......................40 
23)O2 sensor signal..............................20 
24)VR (+) sensor.................................67 
25)ign coil 1,6......................................pin on 04 dodge 3.3 coil 
26)throttle position (12v).......................41 
27)ign coil 2,5......................................pin on 04 dodge 3.3 coil 
28)87 on main relay..............................23 
29)ign coil 3,4.......................................pin on 04 dodge 3.3 coil 
30)idle valve.........................................???????????????? 
31) ground 
32)inj 1,2,3..........................................3,24,26 
33)inj 1,2,3..........................................3,24,26 
34)inj 4,5,6..........................................2,4,25 
35)inj 4,5,6..........................................2,4,25 
36) ground 
37)fuel pump relay 85...........................6


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

27/53 for the idle valve. I think 27 is 12v feed but dont quote me on that.


----------



## Larry Horowitz (Dec 10, 2002)

need_a_VR6 said:


> 27/53 for the idle valve. I think 27 is 12v feed but dont quote me on that.


 Okay that is what I had had. pin 53 went to pin 2 of the TB. So It needs 12V? It was screwing me up calling it a idle valve But there was nothing closing and opening to outside air. 

Does everything else sound correct? 

Thanks again, 
Larry


----------



## Larry Horowitz (Dec 10, 2002)

need_a_VR6 said:


> 27/53 for the idle valve. I think 27 is 12v feed but dont quote me on that.


 looks like you are right. 27 (pin1) and 53 (pin2) of the TB motor 



On the schematic it shows an out board idle valve that is getting power from the main relay location 87 along with pin 28 of the DB37. So this is where I get lost. Do I just hook T68/53 to DB30. Or is there something else that is needed that I am not understanding?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Yes 53 would be fidle/30 and 27 would just use key on, or fuel pump triggered power.


----------



## Larry Horowitz (Dec 10, 2002)

Larry Horowitz said:


> Hi again here is a revamped list. Again any help would be great! Thanks.
> 
> DB37 pins...........................................OBD2 T68
> 2) VR sensor (-)...................................68
> ...


There, that should be everthing. The plan is to use the existing tucked harness and cutting the wires from the hidden stock ecu. 

Thanks,
Larry


----------

